# What was/is your favourite school subjects?



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

What are your favourite school subjects?Why?


> Mine is science. I have always had a very high amount of curiosity, and I have always been drawn to science for this reason.
> It's always has been a passion of mines, and I have always found it easy to understand.


Did you feel as though your school does a good job teaching that subject?


> I feel as though the public school I went to did a terrible job at teaching the subject, and was always to vague when teaching us the concepts of the subject. They were never able to capture the true beauty and interest of the subject.


What grades did you usually get in that subject?


> A's in grades 4, the second of semester if grade 5, grade 6,
> Grade 7, grade 8, and this year so far in grade 9. I don't refer my grades for grade 2, and I didn't do to well in grade 3(teacher didn't do a good job at teaching it), and in the first semester of grade 5 I got a B, because the teacher didn't know how to teach it(made us highlight things. That's it).


Did/would you pursue that subject as a career?


> I already plan on pursuing it as a career.


Which teacher did the best job at teaching that specific subject?


> My grade 7,8, and 9 teachers have done a great job at teaching the subject. But my public school teachers(I used to go to public school, before switching to Catholic school) did a horrible job at teaching the subject. I would also get only A's on all of my assignments and tests, yet they gave me B's on my report card.:facepalm:
> 
> Wasn't just me, it happened to everyone. I'm pretty sure they had some kind of bias. There would be kids who worked hard and git A's on everything, but their report cards would never reflect that.
> 
> ...


Which teacher did the worst?


> My first semester fifth grade teacher did for me. She made us read this textbook articles out loud, that she printed for us, and would tell us to highlight shit. That's it. Never bothered trying to make the lessons interesting, and whenever we all got grades under an A-(and we all would), she would claim that is because:
> A. She was a hard marker
> B. That we didn't study(even though we did).
> 
> She never went in depth, nor did she bother teaching us properly, but she was nice. I'll give her that, but it doesn't cut it.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

High school: English (mostly the literature part & not the grammar part)

University: Spanish & English Literature, Evolution, & Anthropology (cultural & physical). I used to describe taking them as being able to breathe clean air, that's how _good_ they were. I felt like someone was cleaning my insides with the highest quality Windex. I would feel so at peace. This is an exaggeration (like the Windex thing) but on this site I would joke around and say the classes made me integrate into my enneagram, again, that's how much I liked them. I got A's in them. When I would read my Evolution textbook I would highlight things and write "oh god" "sweet baby jesus" and "this is absolutely wonderful" because it was so interesting. I didn't buy textbooks for the rest (rented them or just didn't buy them) but I kept all my notes & extra lectures for those classes and I don't plan on throwing them away, ever.

I'm a biology major and I would pursue a graduate degree in either Evolution or Physical Anthropology. 

Given they were all wonderful classes I think all the professors were great, but I think I enjoyed my anthropology professor the most. Worst (out of the best) could have been my high school AP English teacher, when I wasn't in the AP class the other English teacher was better at teaching and also had a better personality, but both of the classes were interesting by themselves.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

What are your favourite school subjects?Why?



> Maths.
> 
> Would go on a passionate rant about it but I don't want to sound like a fanboy.


Did you feel as though your school does a good job teaching that subject?



> Can't tell, didn't apply to me as I would've understood it regardless. Probably though, since I was achieving A's whilst the rest of the class were achieving mere D's.
> 
> Probably applies to all schools, but teachers never explain 'why?' and it never fails in annoying me.


What grades did you usually get in that subject?



> A's/A*'s, unless it was statistics or any other applied mathematics which I quite frankly despise.


Did/would you pursue that subject as a career?



> Yes, but I'm too mentally/emotionally unstable and lack the willpower to do anything.
> 
> It would seem quite unrealistic 'n all, being a mathematician, so I would probably end up as a teacher.


Which teacher did the best job at teaching that specific subject?



> One that got sacked.


Which teacher did the worst?



> One that still probably works there.


----------



## remarkable_remark (Apr 28, 2017)

What are your favourite school subjects? Why?
Science (here, rather chemistry) and mathematics. I liked science, because it allowed me to expand my understanding of the world and it's very interesting imo. Math quite surprisingly is a very creative subject, especially HL math in IB.
Did you feel as though your school does a good job teaching that subject?
_Yes, to all schools I've attended did a decent job._ 
What grades did you usually get in that subject?
_7s and 6s (Equivalent to A+ and A) [I'm focusing on chemistry]._
Did/would you pursue that subject as a career?
_Chemistry will be the main component of my dream career.

_


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

I used to like math and science, and I still do, but art is where my heart lies. :laughing:

English is okay too because we study stories and poetry. :kitteh:

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I voted for history, geography. I don't know what civics and health are??? Of course, those subjects did change and did get more specific. In the last two years, we went to school, i got psychology. 

Of course it actually depends on what you learn. Sometimes it's fun. Sometimes it's not, and that's with every subject the same. We got agriculture in geography and that was boring. We had fun years of Dutch. We had years that were less fun. It depends on what you learn and who your teacher is... .

1) history 
2) religion (fun lessons, we even learnt about enneagram, about love and about sex in those lessons).
3) psychology & pedagogy
4) geography (i already knew everything  )
5) gym (but i didn't like swimming that much)
6) biology (more fun when it's about animals and not about plants)
7) dutch (especially fun early on)
8) anatomy
9) music
10) chemistry (was stressed about it, i like chemistry, but i don't like doing tests and so)
11) french (liked it more in later years, hated it early on)
12) health
13) economy
14) physics (too much math-like)
15) visual arts (boring
16) informatica (computer lessons and mostly self-study)
17) english (boring, not structured enough, boring teachers, i hated it most of the time and i wasn't so good in it, never studied of it because i thought i would be alright)
18) maths (hated it)

something like this.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

What are your favourite school subjects?Why?
I loved Mathematics, English, Literature and Technical Drawing (TD)

Maths - I loved writing out all the workings in different coloured pens. Also seeing piece by piece how I came to the answer

English - I loved writing essays, spelling and knowing all the proper tenses for sentences. A lil grammar nazi lol

Literature - Love of reading and summaries

TD - Ability to create architecture and the knowing I created it 
Did you feel as though your school does a good job teaching that subject?

Yes they did. I loved school for the most part
What grades did you usually get in that subject?

I and II or A's and B's

Did/would you pursue that subject as a career?

No I didn't. I did it for love of learning back then

Which teacher did the best job at teaching that specific subject?

Literature and Maths

Which teacher did the worst?

TD


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

EvilRedNoseRudolph said:


> What are your favourite school subjects?Why?


English, math (particularly calculus), history (particularly art and architecture history), music, sociology/other social sciences, science (particularly physics), visual arts, ---> Architecture + 

I don't know, I guess I like most things. Perhaps easier to say what I don't like, which is anything too bodily/medical/biology related (makes me queasy), and not particularly fond of geography but it's fine too. I never really had gym or religion. Also languages aren't my strongest subject. I still did three semesters of Italian though! And no, I still can't really speak it. 



> Did you feel as though your school does a good job teaching that subject?


It/they did, yeah. I was homeschooled and also went to community college in hs, so I'll mostly be referring to the college.  



> What grades did you usually get in that subject?


4.0 all around



> Did/would you pursue that subject as a career?


In a sense, yes. I picked something (architecture) which I feel combines many of the subjects I'm interested in.



> Which teacher did the best job at teaching that specific subject?


They were all pretty good. I made an effort to do some research and find the best professors, too, since I had that luxury. 



> Which teacher did the worst?


Sadly my physics teacher was a bit challenging at times. She was nice, but she had a little baby and seemed to be not the most present all the time for one thing.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20 (Sep 10, 2017)

Geography, Mathematics, Technology were definitely one of my favorite subjects as a kid. Back in middle achool, I enjoyed learning about maps, capital cities, countries and everything that's contained outside and inside the Earth planet. I was extremely good at it, especially in 7th grade, in wich I was the best student in that subject. 8th/9th grade had some really good content as well, because I was continuing learning every other country around the world and their own unique information. 6th grade geography was okay. I was good at it, but kinda struggled eith it as well, because it was my first year of that subject. However, 10th grade geography was very difficult to begin with and there were barely any people who had an A in the class. Nobody really enjoyed it and we only had it once per week. I wish we had twice that year. It could've been better for me. I think math was a great subject for problem solving, especially when it comes to solving algebraic equations and analyzing graphs. I wasn't really the best at math, but I was good at it. Specifically in 8th/9th/11th/12th (12th is okay). 10th grade math was absolutely frustrating, because I couldn't listen to what the teacher was actually saying and I was sitting in the very back of the class. I ended up with a B, but hardly. I've gotten B's and C's on tests. The other math years were good for me, especially 11th grade, which made mlme become more familiar with the content than ever before. I finally managed to understand everything after the tiresome and rather difficult year of 10th grade. 12th grade year is okay. It's not that difficult, it's manageable. Technology is also something I enjoyed, because I loved computers as a young kid. I don't enjoy them as much as I used to, since I'm not owning a computer anymore, but computers made a lot more knowledgeable than I though they were going to, but they somehow affected me badly socially. As for science, I was good at it, espexially in Biology, but later it started to become a weakness of mine, especially Physics, because my earlier Physics classes was really loud and I didn't know what to do, but stay very quiet for no reason. 10th grade Physics was rough, because the teacher expect everything from you. Nobody liked it, it was very rough and difficult. Chemistry was okay. I enjoyed it though, especially when you learn the fomulas. Civics, Health, Music, Art were extremely easy for me, but they became way too redudant and obvious for me. Foreign Languages were rather interesting for me as well, but there isn't really much to talk about. I-m actually bjlingual myself and I'm somehow self-learning German. I took a year of Latin in high school thoufg. History is actually fun, but too much memorization to deal with, which makes it kinda difficult, depending on the teacher. English was also one of my favorites when I was back in elementary/middle school, today it's just boring, rhat's all I can say. PE was probably my least favorite of every class I've taken. I was never really good at it, but I always got A based on my behavior and "participation" (when I barely participated, to be honest with you).


----------



## Loser (Dec 11, 2017)

EvilRedNoseRudolph said:


> What are your favourite school subjects?Why?


Gym. Where else could I find the people to play team sports with me?



EvilRedNoseRudolph said:


> Did you feel as though your school does a good job teaching that subject?


No. They put very little money into the program and were so inattentive to what was 
happening in class that they ignored the fact that the girls just sat on the bleachers 
the whole time, and the girls who _wanted_ to participate were met with a lot of 
attitude from the guys in class. I actually tried to do something about this and 
got into a fight. 



EvilRedNoseRudolph said:


> What grades did you usually get in that subject?


A



EvilRedNoseRudolph said:


> Did/would you pursue that subject as a career?


_DEFINITELY_ would. But I'm not talented enough for any professional sport, 
I don't think.



EvilRedNoseRudolph said:


> Which teacher did the best job at teaching that specific subject?


I don't remember a single one of my gym teachers. Though my cross country coach was 
awesome. He was great at encouraging people, showing appreciation, boosting confidence. 



EvilRedNoseRudolph said:


> Which teacher did the worst?


If we're not talking about gym, I found that math teachers are generally the worst. I've 
had some great ones, but I've had more poor ones. It seems that many people who are 
good at math think this makes them a super genius and so they have low confidence in 
their students' abilities- possibly on purpose because they don't want to see kids excel 
at something they base a good deal of their self worth around being better at than other 
people.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

EvilRedNoseRudolph said:


> What are your favourite school subjects?Why?


I love certain branches of mathematics. I really like Algebra and would probably consider that as my favorite, although Pre-calculus and Statistics were nice as well. However, I disliked Geometry.

Also, I love writing. It's weird because I dislike English classes in general because I suck at analyzing literature. But I find writing fun and natural, so I end up liking half of my English courses and hating the other half.



> Did you feel as though your school does a good job teaching that subject?


I haven't had issues in any of the aforementioned classes so I think that my school does a good job teaching them.



> What grades did you usually get in that subject?


A's of course. I don't think I'd like the subjects if I got anything lower.



> Did/would you pursue that subject as a career?


Probably not.



> Which teacher did the best job at teaching that specific subject?


I thought all of my teachers were pretty good, can't really choose a best.



> Which teacher did the worst?


Same, none of them were notably bad.


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

What are your favourite school subjects?Why?
Math, Gym, Music, Geography


Did you feel as though your school does a good job teaching that subject?
i actually dont care; as i already graduated.


What grades did you usually get in that subject?
pretty average.

Did/would you pursue that subject as a career?
why not.

Which teacher did the best job at teaching that specific subject?
Geography.

Which teacher did the worst?[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

What are your favourite school subjects?Why?
History and geography. History because I enjoy how events link together and the variety of areas to study. I'm guessing I liked geography because it was a way for me to fulfill my wanderlust. :laughing:

Did you feel as though your school does a good job teaching that subject?
Yeah. 

What grades did you usually get in that subject?
A's and B's for the most part. 

Did/would you pursue that subject as a career?
I majored in History and was seriously considering becoming a history professor, but the job market is awful. With geography not really. All there is are GIS jobs and those looking boring. 

Which teacher did the best job at teaching that specific subject?
It's a tie between my 7th and 8th grade social studies teacher and one of my professors in college that focused on 19th and 20th century German History. They presented the info in a way that gave a greater perspective. 

Which teacher did the worst?
I was a professor for I believe Western Civilization I...it was one of the intro classes. It was really dry and the info was presented on a case by case basis.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

I excelled in English class. I love creative writing and deconstruction essays and short stories. Math and sciences could never keep my attention. I really like social sciences though, like Sociology and Psychology. I did a presentation on why assisted suicide should be legal. It went on for like three classes straight, I was so invested. Overall, I hated school and would only show up when I felt like it when I was in my more rebellious phase.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Geography!


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

From that list? English. Love English. My favorite subject in general is probably psychology, though.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

> What are your favourite school subjects?Why?


English, Creative Writing, Music (Band) and I should have voted for Health. Health was fun because A. I didn't have to go to gym that quarter (hated gym) and B. we mostly just watched funny Lifetime movies the whole class lol.


I liked English because I love reading and analyzing characters. The part of English that I hated was learning grammar because I felt like I was terrible at it. I couldn't ever memorize everything. I love creative writing so I obviously enjoyed that. There are a lot of creative aspects in English class that I find fun.


I enjoyed Band class because my teachers were all very upbeat, kind and fun. And it's nice to feel the energy around you of the whole band or when we all laugh together. Plus I love music. I played the flute.



> Did you feel as though your school does a good job teaching that subject?


Yeah, they all did a decent job. My only complaint is I feel like my Creative Writing teacher could have been more challenging and was probably too generous in how she graded me. In band class, I don't feel like I learned too much other than how to play with the band. I mostly learned from taking private lessons in my own time. 





> What grades did you usually get in that subject?


A's. Maybe one time I got a B or a B+ in English? But I can't remember.



> Did/would you pursue that subject as a career?


Yes, I love writing poetry and Fantasy.





> Which teacher did the best job at teaching that specific subject?


Maybe my Honors English teacher in 10th grade. You could tell she enjoyed what she did and she never looked down on us just because we were kids. The assignments she gave were always interesting, fun and creative. 



> Which teacher did the worst?


None (at the favorite subjects I listed)? One of the worst teachers I had was an Earth Science teacher (8th grade). Whenever we had a group project to do that involved Math, she'd tell us to go ask the Math teacher questions if we needed help because she didn't remember how to do the Math portions. She was also a total grouch. I always felt like she was always looking to catch her students doing something wrong just so she could chew them out. Like she was on some sort of sadistic power trip. It was really annoying. Even on the last day, she tried to tell me that I put a mark on the stupid text book that I didn't just because I didn't list the tiny little thing down the day I received it. Give me a break. It's laughable since I'm your typical teacher's pet type of student. She did let me off but she painted it in a way like she was doing me a favor  She was overall a very nasty and discouraging person.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Where is "lunch" and "recess"?


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

High School: Creative Writing, English

Undergrad: Anthro, Psych (they just all come so naturally to me), Poetry Writing

Topics I haven't studied in school but am attracted to nonetheless: Depth Psychology, Jung, related areas.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

King Wenceslas said:


> Where is "lunch" and "recess"?


That's what other is for. But I shall remember to put in recess and lunch just for you next time( if there ever is a next time).


----------

